# Implanon mood swings?



## kate.m.

Hi,
Just a quick question for all the ladies out there with implanon (or any other contraceptive implant i suppose)- did it ever give you mood swings?

I keep getting really bad mood swings. Some days im fine with wtt, and others i am an emotional wreck- big style! in my worst moods i can cry for no reason at all- im set off by absolutely nothing! 

Im not trying to get sympathy here; at the moment im actually on a good mood day (perhaps thats why i can write this post without being all "woe is me!"), and am totally fine with wtt for 18months, and can see all the logical reasons for that, and realise that having a baby now would be a bad idea, and having one in 18months would be much better.

I just cant make sense of these moods swings- because i can have exactly the same experiences, yet one day they turn me into a blubbering wreck, and the next day i realise how silly i was!

So- anyone else had bad mood swings on implanon? I Am going to ask my doc about it aswell; because if taking it out stops the crazy crying fits, i think i might be tempted to do that.


----------



## lozzy21

I did but only once a month i suppose when af was supposed to be due? how long have you had it in?


----------



## dan-o

I was like this when I was on depo, but was much better on the implanon. 
I think the hormones affect us all differently tho. 
I'm back to WTT after a MC due to meadical reasons, but I won't be going back on any hormonal BC while I wait, I feel so much better without it. 
I'm sticking to barrier methods now, have you thought about using those instead? Or are you WTT for a while yet? :hug:


----------



## Sarah88

I don't think theres any difference, i'm normally a moody bitch :rofl:


----------



## kate.m.

Ive been on it for about 4-5 months now. I fell pregnant whilst on the pill, and had the implant put in a month after i had a termination.We're wtt for 18 months, so its a long time to be using condoms (dont like em- yucky uncomfortable things! lol). My mood swings are totally random tho, and i really hate them! When the mood swings are over, i know how irrational i was being and i feel so silly! I think i might get it taken out and go back on the pill. I'll just have to be more strict with when im taking it- maybe set an alarm or something? I wa sa bit blase with it before (sometimes taking it in the mornings, sometimes before bed.

I owe it to my hubby to get myself sorted out. When i made the decision to have a termination- i knew it was the right choice for me/us, and i had no regrets about it, i was so relieved afterwards- and back to my normal self! But since ive had the implant in, ive been really hormonal and keep going on about how much i regret the abortion & Ive been pleading with him to ttc- which is silly, because there is no way we'd cope at the moment! Ive also been blaming him for making me have an abortion, which he didnt! it was a joint decision, but in my worst moods, i am being such a horrible cow to him, & then the next day i feel really guilty about it, because i know it is not his fault, and it is totally uncalled for to blame him. When i snap out of it i catch myself thinking "How much longer before he gets completely fed up of it?"


----------



## toffee87

I had swings on the pill. When AF arrived I'd be a different person, convinced everyone hated me....weird!


----------



## tinybutterfly

not on implanon

but on the pill... my god, i was unbearable, my boyfriend seriously considered 
moving back in with his mom bc i was a serious bitch


----------

